# I'm proud of my granddaughter



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Finally the snow is off the ground so I took my granddaughter with me to the driving range. Oh! it felt wonderful to swing the clubs again. I took my three worst clubs with me, but first I wanted to get my granddaughter hitting, she is 11 years old, She hadn't played or swung the club since July at the girls golf camp. She set up took a couple of partice swings which looked good. Set up on the ball and blasted the ball down range. I said lets see that again, she hit it straight and just short of the target. the target looks like a big round bouey. I asked her what club she had she a P and a W she wanted to hit the bouey I said try the nine. she started hitting the target. So now she says your turn grandpa. Keep in mind the range and hitting area is saturated, I'm thinking sure I can hit that 90 yard target so I set up with my 8 iron, figuring a easy swing, when I swung through the ball everything went black. What ever was under the ball was water and mud, it sprayed me. I was just left of the target. she was laughing so hard because I was covered in mud grass hanging from my glasses didn't taste that good either. 

During the time we spent on the range she greatly improved in distance and accuracy the only weakness was her ability to hit the three wood and five iron, kept topping the ball, I think she was just a little tired and was lifting up at the waist. Me, I was pleased with my hitting I had to readjust my stance for my hybrids. I think I'm ok for 160 yards and longer 8 iron was a little fat so the short game we'll ckeck that out next week end. To watch that little girl hit the ball was exciting to watch. just a great but cold day.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome day Bob I was going to pick on you and say your granddaughter could hit the target better then you could but you took care of that for me! Glad you had a swung and enjoyed some time with your granddaughter.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Awesome day Bob I was going to pick on you and say your granddaughter could hit the target better then you could but you took care of that for me! Glad you had a swung and enjoyed some time with your granddaughter.


I wish I had a camera of her hitting and me with mud on my face. the humor and pride of the whole thing looses the uphoria of the moment in my writing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Well you gave me a laugh reading it tooo Bob!!! also have a look at this I found swung in the dictionary swung - definition of swung by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Its great to hear you've managed to get out but even better to hear you've had fun with your granddaughter. The joy and pride from shared experiences like that are fantastic.

My youngest lad(24) plays, and I love the games we have together, and the very sharp banter. He refuses to give me any shots, which keeps me on my game. But my biggest moments of pride are when he asks me to caddy for him, and then seeing his name on the scoreboards.

Just out of curiosity, what did the Russian judge score you for the splash shot??:laugh:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Well you gave me a laugh reading it tooo Bob!!! also have a look at this I found swung in the dictionary swung - definition of swung by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.


yesterday I swung the club. remember you said that you were going to have a swang with the club.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Big Hobbit said:


> Its great to hear you've managed to get out but even better to hear you've had fun with your granddaughter. The joy and pride from shared experiences like that are fantastic.
> 
> My youngest lad(24) plays, and I love the games we have together, and the very sharp banter. He refuses to give me any shots, which keeps me on my game. But my biggest moments of pride are when he asks me to caddy for him, and then seeing his name on the scoreboards.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what did the Russian judge score you for the splash shot??:laugh:


4.5 not enough mud


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Glad to hear we finally sent you some decent weather.  Spending time with a Grand Child doing anything is priceless. Being on the driving range is just more icing on the cake. :thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I had the Daughter down at the range today Bob its such fun to go out there and try and teach them how to play this game. Although I have to say she might be a little stubborn and not also do it the way I try to show her too. I have no idea where she gets that from....

But all in all it's great fun!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm taking the camera the next time. she hits the ball and I'm like Mr Bean:laugh:


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

broken tee said:


> I wish I had a camera of her hitting and me with mud on my face. the humor and pride of the whole thing looses the uphoria of the moment in my writing. :thumbsup:


So that means we don't get to see Bob covered in mud? That's a shame. 

I can't imagine doing anything with my nephews like that without a camera on hand. Both of my cameras are always in my photo backpack ready to grab and go. I like to be prepared for life's surprises. 

With that bit of advice, Bob, I expect to see pics of your next embarrassing moment.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Fourputt said:


> So that means we don't get to see Bob covered in mud? That's a shame.
> 
> I can't imagine doing anything with my nephews like that without a camera on hand. Both of my cameras are always in my photo backpack ready to grab and go. I like to be prepared for life's surprises.
> 
> With that bit of advice, Bob, I expect to see pics of your next embarrassing moment.


There will be film with her and I on the course. Your bit of advise is well recieved


----------

